# طلب : دائرة برمجة الــ Pic ميكروكنترولر



## أبو حجر (25 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لو سمحتم اريد دراة اللودر للبك لأصنعها في البيت مع جميع قطعها

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmedmecha (27 يناير 2008)

ماذا تقصد أخي باللودر ؟؟؟ هل يمكن أن تكتبها بالانكليزي لربما يمكنني المساعده


----------



## أبو حجر (27 يناير 2008)

boot loader circuit

وهي دارة الهارد وير التي يركب عليها البك عند برمجته على الكمبيوتر


----------



## ahmedmecha (27 يناير 2008)

*PIC Bootloader*

السلام عليكم ...

يمكنك استخدام الدائرة في الملف المرفق ..
أيضا هذه المواقع مفيده جدا وسوف تجد فيها عدد من الدوائر
PIC 16F87x / 16F87xA Bootloader
http://www.microchipc.com/PIC16bootload/index.php
وايضا دائة بسيطه ومجربه
http://www.mecanique.co.uk/code-studio/loader/index.html#Hardware%20Requirements
يمكنك استخدام السريال بورت في البرمجه وبأستخدام لغه مثل البك بيسك او سي
هذه البرامج متوفره على موقع microchipc

أرجو ان تجد مايفيدك


----------



## أبو حجر (30 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي

اشكر لك المجهود الذي بذلته

الله يجزيك كل خير يا رب ويوفقك ويتجيب دعاءك


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على مجهوداتكم الكبيرة


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين جدا على هذه المجهودات الكبيرة


----------



## sam_meg75 (1 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (16 أبريل 2011)

ممشششككوووووووور


----------



## kurd113 (21 مارس 2014)

مشكور حبيبى


----------



## Muhammad Issa (23 يونيو 2015)

thanks


----------

